# Item.Send Warnung ausschalten



## MisterP (24. Juli 2003)

Moin hat einer ne ahnung wie ich diese dumme sicherheitsmeldung wech kriege, das outlook 2000 sp3 von alleine ne mail rausschickt ?

Hier klicken dann seht ihr die fehlermeldung


----------



## ByTePi (24. Juli 2003)

also ich würde oulook löschen und die ganz neue versoon drauf hauen !!! wenn das nicht klappt musste mal in den Optionen gucken.. da findet man auch viel... viel glück und noch viel spaß...

MFG
ByTePi


----------



## MisterP (24. Juli 2003)

hehe...nene...löschen wollt ich es nich und die version is ja auch neu

es muss ein tutorial dazu hier auf der seite geben, zumindest laut google....
kleiner auszug:
"item.send warnung ausschalten @ Tutorials.de - User helfen Usern
... Autor, Thema. Volker Gabelmann, item.send warnung ausschalten, 23.06.2003
21:00. hallo, wie kann ich die item.send warnung ausschalten. ... 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials121723.html - Ähnliche Seiten "

nur diese html seite gibt es nich mehr, oder ich hab nich die rechte, oder was weiss ich,....suchfunktion ist ja durch den admin wegen performance gründen auch abgestellt worden...hrhr...und per hand hab ich schon ne stunde nach dem beitrag gesucht....nix....

deswegen hab ich ja nochmal so nen posting hier reingestetzt.

Dieses Sicherheitsfeature muss irgendwie automatisiert werden können durch einen gezielten registry eingriff, da bin ich mir sicher...

in meinem speziellen fall geht es um die weiterleitung von fax nach email mittels fritzfax...und das fritzfax bedient sich eben des befehles item.send....nur da täglich 50 faxe ankommen kann ich nicht jedesmal den JA knopf bei der meldung klicken, weil sich da sonst wenn ich mal nich in der firma sein sollte die faxe stapeln und nicht via outlook verschickt werden solange ich nicht JA geklickt habe...kanns ja nich sein....und das die probs mit ner neuinstallation wech sein sollten, kann ich mir nich vorstellen....sind ja sogenannte sicherheitsfeatures von outlook.....


gruss und ich hoffe einer weiss rat


----------



## spezialagent (24. Juli 2003)

schau mal im Forum bei http://www.docoutlook.de/ nach oder in den Newsgroups. Denke das Dir dort besser geholfen werden kann.

Auf Anhieb gefunden hab ich atm auch noch nichts.


----------

